# Ford Cyclone/Duratec Water Pump Failure



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Beginning in 2007 and continuing through the present, Ford has equipped millions of vehicles sold under the Ford, Lincoln and Mercury brand names with the Ford Cyclone Engine, also known as the Duratec engine. 

Unbeknownst to purchasers and lessees of these vehicles, the Ford Cyclone Engine contains a defect in design, manufacturing, materials and/or workmanship that causes the water pump to suddenly and prematurely fail—before the end of the useful life of the engine—and can lead to catastrophic engine failure.


Affected Vehicles


Ford Edge 2007–2010

Ford Edge 2015–present

Ford Edge 285 2011–2014


Ford Explorer 2011–present

Ford F-150 282 2015–2017

Ford Flex 2009–present

Ford Fusion Sport 2010–2012

Ford Taurus 2008–present

Ford Taurus X 2008–2009

Lincoln MKX 2007–2010

Lincoln MKZ 2007–2012

Mazda 6 (3.7L) 2009-2013

Mazda CX-9 (3.5L) 2007

Mazda CX9 (3.7L) 2008-2015

Mercury Sable 2008–2009


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You lost me at Ford.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Its a known fact that while driving, the water pumps suddenly break with no prior warning or symptom. Fluids mix as a result, contaminated fluids mandate complete engine replacement . Ford Motor Company not assume any responsibility or offer one bit of assistance for repair costs when dealerships could have offered water pump replacement as a preventative maintenance item. Dealerships are now asking owners to pay the entire engine replacement cost of $9,000., when this all could have been circumvented with a simple maintenance recommendation from the dealers who know this is going to happen. As a result, 2020 Ford engines will feature a new design to resolve this issue, leaving Ford owners from 1997 to 2019 victimized and having to pay the entire cost to get their vehicles back on the road. SHAME ON FORD!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

It sucks for a defective water pump to be put on all those engines hopefully they are fully warranted with labor covered but if you keep driving while your overheating you're asking for problems on any vehicle. It's operator error if you continue to drive while your gauges or dummy lights warn of impending disaster.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

A colleague sent me this: 
I have had extensive Ford Explorer engine damage due to water pump failure with no warning! I was driving my vehicle down a main highway and all of a sudden the "engine coolant overtemp" came on then "low oil pressure" and my vehicle shut down! I couldn't drive the vehicle. Luckily I drifted to side of the road so that my car could be towed without having an accident! The initial repair shop determined water pump failure and coolant leaked into my engine and oil pan causing complete engine failure in my vehicle outfitted from the manufacturer with the Cyclone/Duratec engine and destroyed the engine with no warning! No engine light, except the low oil pressure light came on or anything. There are numerous complaints about this same situation. I called Ford to complain but all they did was take down my compliant. This is a safety issue because I was driving in traffic and this could have caused an accident. The whole car just shut down!.



MoreTips said:


> It sucks for a defective water pump to be put on all those engines hopefully they are fully warranted with labor covered but if you keep driving while your overheating you're asking for problems on any vehicle. It's operator error if you continue to drive while your gauges or dummy lights warn of impending disaster.


Actually, Ford should not have sold any of the affected vehicles once they learned, determined and confirmed the problem. But no, they just kept on selling and selling. It was all about the Benjamins. When an owner ran into the problem the first time, Ford denied any and all blame for the design flaw. The vehicle owner had to foot the bill because Ford failed to issue a recall and denied any and all liability. It is NEVER operator error if the manufacturer puts out a bad product with full knowledge. The 2020 models won't have this problem because the new design changes all of the errors and gives another 10 miles per gallon as a new buyer perk and incentive.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

File a report with NHTSA here:

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Beginning in 2007 and continuing through the present, Ford has equipped millions of vehicles sold under the Ford, Lincoln and Mercury brand names with the Ford Cyclone Engine, also known as the Duratec engine.
> 
> Unbeknownst to purchasers and lessees of these vehicles, the Ford Cyclone Engine contains a defect in design, manufacturing, materials and/or workmanship that causes the water pump to suddenly and prematurely fail-before the end of the useful life of the engine-and can lead to catastrophic engine failure.
> 
> ...


----------

